# Concern over vomiting (grossness alert!)



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*the Only Times My Dogs Have Ever Had A Case Of Throwing Up Repeatedly Was Due To Virus And It Was Yellow Slimey Foamy Stuff. I Have No Idea What Could Vcause Your Girl To Have This Problem, But I Agree With You, She Needs To See Her Vet.*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor girl! keep us updated on the vet visit!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor thing! I would definitely check in with the vet. Keep us posted!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like she may have a virus. It is good that you are taking her to the vet.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Poor Buzz! Yes, you are doing the right thing by taking her to the vet. She can get aspiration pneumonia from vomiting and considering her age, you want to be extra careful too. If the vomiting just started then it's more likely it's from viral/bacterial infection. Does she have diarrhea too? If it's more chronic...then it can be from many things. Hope it's nothing serious. Keep us posted!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Please keep us updated on Buzz!!! Lots of hugs and prayers being sent your way!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know why I think this but, I heard if you give your pup a tiny salt water it could help. Has anyone else heard that? I even think I did it a long time ago and it worked. Let us know how the vet visit goes!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, to add to the grossness, does she eat poop??? If she *might*, that can make her vomit up poop! I have an almost 12 year old female who, once in a GREAT while, will do that. Talk about gross......


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I would definately take her to the vet, my golden did that once when she was 13 years old..the vomit smelled like poop...it was sooo gross I almost could not clean it up. I would take her to the vet for sure.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

also...please let us know whats going on....I never did find out what caused it and Im curious, I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would have the vet check her out defiantly. Keep us updated!


----------

